# Boiler Boxing-in regs?



## ByronBlack (29 Aug 2008)

Hi chaps,

A little while ago I was to embark on a job of getting my boiler and accompanying pipes boxed in. I vaguely remember someone saying that it's not just a case of going ahead and building something, there are certain regulations involved.

Does anyone know if this is the case, and if so, are there any good resources on the web? 

I have done a few google searches, but not found anything specific..

Cheers.


----------



## Digit (29 Aug 2008)

If you pay to have your boiler serviced/repaired the engineer will not be happy if he can't get at the boiler easily. Installation instructions normally specify a minimum clearance around the boiler for this purpose, in my installation 150mm.
Any combustible materials must be at least 25 mm from the flue pipe if the boiler is a condenser type and probably much more with a conventional flue.
Under no circumstances must the boiler be sealed from a supply of fresh air for combustion purposes.

Roy.


----------



## ByronBlack (29 Aug 2008)

Thanks for that info Roy,

It seems my plans will be generally ok then as I intend it to be easily removable via some clips holding it to the wall - the boiler itself won't be boxed in, just the pipes entering it. It's a combi boiler, so has quite a lot of exposed pipes which spoiles the kitchen. Also, I didn't plan on blocking the flue, I was going to leave a 'cut-out' in the boxing to accomdate that..

Cheers!


----------



## paul_david_thomas (30 Aug 2008)

Digit/Roy,

Whilst roy makes a good point on not sealing the boiler from air supply, this is not strictly true or enforced by building regs IF THE BOILER IS A COMBI WITH A COMBINED AIR INTAKE/EXHAUST FLUE as all the air it needs will come down the flue.

Even with the above I still like to have air flow - just incase you've got any gas leak coming into the boiler - even if it's small, best to let it clear with some air...

Check the instruction manual that came with the boiler for clearances. And if you can, add a bit more. When I take boilers to bits I've got bloody massive hands and someone following a 15mm clearance is, well, err, hard work getting your fingers into those spaces.

If it's in a kitchen. I would tend to leave a REALLY easy to access pannel below the boiler where the filling loop should not be left in situ - but always is (water regs) as you will find you might want to re-pressurize your hot water system from time to time.

Paul


----------



## Digit (30 Aug 2008)

I think all modern boilers are balanced flues Paul, and as you say they draw their air for combustion from outside.

Roy.


----------



## Rich (31 Aug 2008)

Roy, the balanced flue boilers are nowadays referred to as RS, ie, room sealed, that is completely sealed of from whatever room or compartment they are in, they consist of 2 flues, one inside the other, the centre flue draws in fresh air to aid complete combustion the outer flue is for the evacuation of products of combustion, these units can be boxed in, but need a removable partition for reasons of servicing.
The other type of boiler which may be floor standing or wall mounted is the atmospheric type which requires FRESH AIR AT ALL TIMES and must NOT be enclosed, I personally prefer this type as they are easy to service and the gas train and thermocuopling are easily accessible, unless of course it's a baxi bermuda back boiler in which case it's a fxxxxxg nuisance, :lol: 

Regards,

Rich, (Good evening btw)


----------



## Digit (31 Aug 2008)

The Baxi is my favourite! :lol: 
Nearly gave my self a hernia trying to lift one into position once!
My present wall hung, listed as 'one man portable' yeah, if you're the Incredible Hulk!

Roy.


----------



## Rich (31 Aug 2008)

In my early twenties, when I worked for HC Goodman, mechanical Service, I was sent to Sonning on thames, there were 35 council properties, each one had a, yes you've guessed it, baxi bermuda, I was bent double for three weeks, I have never recovered, my back is useless, it did'nt help matters when some occupants had decided to encase the chimney breast in false stonework, it made it very difficult to get the fire surround off, now you know why I used the euphemism I did to describe them!! :shock:

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## Digit (1 Sep 2008)

That sounds like the first two I did. One I installed for a neighbour, he gave half an ounce of baccy for my pipe!

Roy.


----------



## Rich (1 Sep 2008)

I sincerely hope it was a church warden. :lol: 

Rich.

BTW, Apparently, he's back tomorrow :roll: I'll pm you when I know more.


----------

